# Whats happening to tv now-a-days!!



## UUilliam (Oct 29, 2009)

I was sitting watching Nickelodeon

okay sure, not many kids would understand what this ment  but even implying it at 2 pm on a kids program

basicaly there was a bear that smelled like sick, so they put a plastic bag around it and the woman said "ugh it just doesn't feel the same with a plastic bag around it" then a guy who was just sitting there said "yeah, tell me about it."

This isn't the first occurance of this, over the past month or 2 I have seen a lot of this on KIDS tv

I have also noticed on Sky FAMILY (movie channel) a lot of nude scens from < 1pm when I am sure TV restrictions state no nudity is allowed until > 9pm

Is tv law being dropped?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow6O7v1CE9o#
link to video (its near the very end.)

I posted a comment with 5:40 click that


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 29, 2009)

They've been adding tidbits for parents in childrens programming and movies for years. Nothing new. As for laws... depends on the locality of the network, time of day, broadcast or cable, etc.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 29, 2009)

Now-a-days?

If you're serious, then surely you remember cartoons of yesteryear where they were drinking booze, smoking cigars and cigarettes, and chasing women in bars.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 29, 2009)

well.. compared to when I was a child (uhmn.. 10 years ago... omg i feel old saying that n im only 17 .)

But I sure as hell dont want my kids (in the future) to pick up that sort of stuff...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah...there's a new show on, I believe it is nicktoons called Glen Wilson,DDS. It's a claymation series about an American dentist and his wife, voiced by Katie Segal, formerly of Married With Children fame....anyway...the show has some wildly inappropriate sexual references. My six year old son and I were watching our first-ever episode when the teenaged son was playing a hand-held video game and he says, "Oh, I just killed a prostitute!" His parents react in disbelief, and then the kid says, "In a video game, not in real life," And the mother says, "Son, you're far too young to be killing ___________," finishing the sentence at the same time I manage to hit the mute button on the remote.

I have recently check out a couple other episodes, and the show is actually *filled* with sexual themes with very inappropriate jokes and actions,and I'm not a prude, but this show is pushing the envelope about as far as broadcast TV can go. And it's on nicktoons...


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 29, 2009)

If you search for the Bugs Bunny cartoon "The Wabbit Who Came To Supper", there's a quick peek of something peeking out from under a towel Bugs is wearing. That was made 67 years ago.

...just sayin'


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 29, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Now-a-days?
> 
> If you're serious, then surely you remember cartoons of yesteryear where they were drinking booze, smoking cigars and cigarettes, and chasing women in bars.


 What yesteryear are you talking about?  When I think of "yesteryear", the cartoons were not kid shows.  They were clips shown between the movies at drive in theaters.


----------



## Big (Oct 29, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> If you search for the Bugs Bunny cartoon "The Wabbit Who Came To Supper", there's a quick peek of something peeking out from under a towel Bugs is wearing. That was made 67 years ago.
> 
> ...just sayin'


I can't believe this! I had to find out for myself... Check it out


----------



## skieur (Nov 3, 2009)

Big said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > If you search for the Bugs Bunny cartoon "The Wabbit Who Came To Supper", there's a quick peek of something peeking out from under a towel Bugs is wearing. That was made 67 years ago.
> ...


 
That is supposed to be his tail, guys! 

skieur


----------



## KristerP (Nov 3, 2009)

Big said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > If you search for the Bugs Bunny cartoon "The Wabbit Who Came To Supper", there's a quick peek of something peeking out from under a towel Bugs is wearing. That was made 67 years ago.
> ...


----------



## JOSHardson (Nov 3, 2009)

I look back at things I watched as a kid and can't believe the jokes I missed. It's the same with songs I used to sing, having no idea what I was actually singing about. I'm sure these kind of hidden jokes have always been there.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 3, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> well.. compared to when I was a child (uhmn.. 10 years ago... omg i feel old saying that n im only 17 .)
> 
> But I sure as hell dont want my kids (in the future) to pick up that sort of stuff...



17 years old and already a grumpy old man? At least wait until you're 20!


----------



## windows7 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats a good one... honestly say i haven't watched the TV for a very very long time.. but do you watch movies in my PC


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 5, 2009)

windows7 said:


> Thats a good one... honestly say i haven't watched the TV for a very very long time.. but do you watch movies in my PC


Trust me?


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 5, 2009)

There has always been some sexual content in cartoons.  It is just more obvious today as I think people are more sensitive and ready to censor.

Personally, while I find there is a certain limit to a show aimed at kids, I just laugh when the second there is something sexual in a cartoon, sitcom, or anything on before 9:00pm, people raise a flag.  But yet, they can have these cartoons with kids driving tanks, shooting buildings, blowing things up and so on.... and whats all good.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 5, 2009)

skieur said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> > DennyCrane said:
> ...


 
I doubt its anything sexual and I doubt its his tail. Its just the arch of where his legs meet his body. What you are seeing through his legs is the white of the tub.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone remember that ikea ad with the dog lying on the couch and it looked like he had an erection?


----------



## UUilliam (Nov 5, 2009)

Its not so much about censoring the cartoons, I mean we will all learn about sex one day
but with the age of sexually active teens going younger, you would think they would try to reduce this content more
I mean Even I feel it is un-resposible to commit yourself under the age of 18 - 20.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 5, 2009)

I wouldnt say that reducing the content is the right way to go.

If society is moving towards having teens sexually active earlier, then its society's responsibility to ensure proper exposure (might not be the right word) and education is done so that the teens are responsible.

Trying to put things under the rug and either pretend its not there or try and change how the world is revolving doesn't always work.

I remember seeing a report from a scandanavian country where they taught real sex ed very early on in school.  By the time they are about to graduate, they have had honest discussions about sex, and not just "procreation", but sex for pleasure, various types of sex, dangers of sex - and not just "you'll get pregnant", but dangers of things like anal sex and so on.

And you know what?  Their teen pregnancy rate is WAY down, their STDs are way down.  

When my parents were teens, you didn't have sex until you were married.  
When I was a teen, the average age of first sexual encounter was 17.

Times change and society needs to evolve with it, not against it.  Else, people will still get fined for having a five o'clock shadow on Sundays.


----------

